# Headless TiVo setup



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

I just moved in with my fiancee a few months ago, and she already had 2 tivos that I hooked up wirelessly, and now I have my 3rd I'd like to get going, but we only have two TV's in our condo. Since I upgraded my TiVo to 300 hours, I'd like for it to be the headless TiVo recording mainly suggestions and movies for when we're bored. I'm planning on splitting the coax cable line to the second tivo, and running the split line to the second and third tivos (the 3rd being the headless one). 

Has anyone done this before? Any suggestions or tips? Does it make sense to pickup an A-B coax switch in case I need to configure the headless tivo and see the menus? The remote has a 1/2 switch so I'm assuming I should be ok as far as the remote control goes and having two in the same room?

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need some sort of way to see the video on the other TiVo.


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

classicsat said:


> You need some sort of way to see the video on the other TiVo.


Sure, initially for configuration.. but I plan on transferring all the recordings from the headless tivo to existing tivos that have TV's attached to watch. Thus the "headless" TiVo.

Are you saying the TiVo will not function unless it is connected with an output device?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Assuming you have series 2 stand alones, all with subscriptions, no problem at all. I don't have an SA but you can use whatever the remote scheduling application is and program what to record on it then MRV the content to the other tivo's. You could just stick it in a closet if you wanted. Without all being subscribed would be theft of service. 

As far as the A/B switch goes I wouldn't bother you only really need it for setting it up on the network after that you can remote schedule to record (and delete and administer it I assume) and MRV to view the content.


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Assuming you have series 2 stand alones, all with subscriptions, no problem at all. I don't have an SA but you can use whatever the remote scheduling application is and program what to record on it then MRV the content to the other tivo's. You could just stick it in a closet if you wanted. Without all being subscribed would be theft of service.
> 
> As far as the A/B switch goes I wouldn't bother you only really need it for setting it up on the network after that you can remote schedule to record (and delete and administer it I assume) and MRV to view the content.


Thanks, all are SA season 2's with subscriptions. Great idea on remote scheduling, hadn't thought about that.. It was going to be a pain to schedule recordings without an A/B, so that will work perfectly!

I'm not sure if I can delete and administer with Tivo Desktop, but if I can't I'll see if Galleon can do it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Galleon won't help. You still need to access the DVR driectly to manage recordings. You could set them to auto delete though.


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone.. I got this set up, and threw in an A/B switch between the VCR and 3rd TiVo to help when I need to clear out programs.


----------

